# My Betta, Lucky, passed away.



## Lucky92 (Jun 10, 2016)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. Been forever since I have posted. My Betta, Lucky, passed away a few days ago. Had him for 2 years. He was older than that, since I'm not 100% sure the age of them when PetSmart and other pet stores get them. He did come from PetSmart. He was a Twin Tail Halfmoon Betta. R.I.P. Lucky! :crying:


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm sorry for you loss. It's hard when they pass away and I know your boy will be greatly missed.


----------



## Lucky92 (Jun 10, 2016)

Rainbo said:


> I'm sorry for you loss. It's hard when they pass away and I know your boy will be greatly missed.


Thanks! He was a great looking Betta, too.


----------

